# Help.....help....help



## snowman13

I am new to RC. I am looking to buy a RC snow groomer kit. I have seen them on several 'post your home video" sites. I have searched for hours and hours with no luck. Perhaps someone here could point me in the right direction.

Here are the specifics:

I'm looking for a "pisten bully" replica RC snow cat. The machine is a 300 or a new 600 model copy.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Seems to be a VERY VERY difficult item to find !!!!????  

Snowman~


----------



## OvalmanPA

I'm assuming you are talking about the Kyosho kit?









If yes I can get you one. $288


----------



## snowman13

*Thanks...but*

Thank you for the reply but the RC unit I am looking for is very specific and are direct copies of the Pisten Bully snowcat machine.

If you go to www.youtube.com and type in the search box "pisten bully", 3 or 4 pages will be returned, on the 2nd page look for video of "pistenbully modell" numbers 1-12. (there are several vidios of the RC until) This is what I am looking to buy. 

I am not sure if this person has custom built this or if these are available in a kit to build or ??? They look to be scale models of the machines but I have searched for days now and can't find anything or anyone who knows where these might come from or who might know.

I am surprised this is so difficult but I am also determined to get to the bottom of it. Thanks for any and all help in this matter.

Snowman13


----------



## OvalmanPA

Without downloading the videos to see for sure, just looking at the pictures. I'd say this is a custom built unit that isn't for sale in "kit" form. Good luck in your search however.


----------



## OvalTrucker

The RC units on youtube appear to be Graupner kits. I also believe what you may have seen has been highly modified. Here's what I have been able to find for you. Maybe you have already found all of this though.
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.pistenraupe.de/Graupner.html&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DGraupner%2BPistenbully%26hl%3Den

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.pistenraupe.de/Graupner.html&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DGraupner%2BPistenbully%26hl%3Den

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://modellbau.search.ebay.ch/graupner-pistenbully_RC-Modellbau_W0QQsacatZ9153&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=7&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DGraupner%2BPistenbully%26hl%3Den

I don't think you will have much luck finding a kit. That type of RC vehicle appears to very popular in Germany though.

You may want to buy the Kyosho kit and modify it. They seem to be readily available.


----------



## snowman13

Ovaltrucker,

THANKS a ton. I was fairly certain that they had been modified, just trying to find a good base to start from. Your right it does look to be popular in Germany.

thanks again!

Snowman13


----------



## Blackhawk88

*YES YES I look too*

Yes yes snowman13 I am looking for the same thing I saw the same you tube posting and looking pisten bully RC model and a must have.

I have just found a die cast ones no RC's


----------



## nate00

my buddy has a kyosho blizzard EP and it is pretty sick! It climes steep hills and floats on powdered snow and climes snow banks, its a pretty awsome set-up for the price!


----------



## gmaloney

*snow cat*

if you can read German.. this is what you want

www.pb600.com

I am trying to find how to buy one


----------



## hankster

Or in English - http://www.at-modellbau.com/default_E.htm

It is a kit that you use to modify the Kyosho kit. You can order it from their web site.


----------



## j2man

I have the Blizzard DX. I paid big bucks for it some time ago on EBAY. It's just sitting on the shelf collecting dust. I had planned on making a chariot to fit atop the thing. I saw that someone had done it years ago in Amazing Figure Modeler or somewhere. It's a Kyosho Blizzard DX...........They are hard to find as I waited for years for it. I do play with it from time to time (spring in the yard). Love that thing.


----------

